# Sauce for pumpkin gnocchi?



## Little Miss J (Jun 19, 2006)

I've been given some homemade pumpkin gnocchi but I am unsure what type of sauce to serve it with as I've never eaten it before.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ironchef (Jun 19, 2006)

I would make a browned butter sauce with sage, pancetta, and cinnammon.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 19, 2006)

The touch of sweetness from pumpkin can be pleasantly contrasted with a piquant flavour of gorgonzola...
You can do a tasty sauce with gorgonzola melted in cream, with a dash of white pepper and nutmeg.

I like the idea of IC, too though!


----------



## Little Miss J (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## simonaskitchen (Jun 21, 2006)

I suggest you to try with black cabbage (of course we can find it in winter or frozen)
Just boil it and then blend with olive oil and salt.If you like to have like a sauce, add some tablespoons of cream or yoghurt...easy and quick!
Simo


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 21, 2006)

Simona, what is black cabbage?  Could it be radicchio?  Though they are more like purple, that's the only thing I can think of that resembles the description of "black cabbage", and yes, if it IS indeed radicchio, it is a lovely idea!!  (though I would sautè the radicchio with shredded onion rather than boiling... )


----------



## Little Miss J (Jun 22, 2006)

ok...too many suggestions
....now I want to try them all and I have no more gnocchi


----------



## simonaskitchen (Jun 22, 2006)

, what is black cabbage? Could it be radicchio? 

It's a kind of cabbege, in which we use only the leaves. It grows during winter time! Tha Italian name is 'cavolo nero' and it's typical of my area (Tuscany)
Simo


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation, Simo!  I never heard of cavolo nero... I must ask Cristiano about it when he comes home!!


----------

